# Arcadia Arc



## TDI-line (19 Jan 2008)

Are these any good for a little ready to go nano.

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php? ... &sub=&id=4


----------



## johnny70 (19 Jan 2008)

I have the tank and the ArcPod Light, the 11W is on the 40ltr nano, I can't complain about it, I have low tech tanks and I get great growth using this light.

JOHNNY


----------



## Tom (19 Jan 2008)

I have 2 (didn't buy either), and I fnd the build quality is a bit low, especially the reflecter which seems to get damaged by the heat of the light on both of mine. They are also, IMO, very expensive for what they are

Tom


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jan 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Jan 2008)

I think they are good value for the price seeing as the filter and light are with it.  They are copies of the Rena Nanos I think (or some other expensive make) and when I find the spare cash I will be using the 35Ltr one for a Nano project.  I think they look quite stylish.

Pets at Home have them at Â£50 so I may well buy from them rather than have it shipped (charterhouse aquatics ship for free)

Andy


----------

